# 2004 Manistee Salmon/Trout Fun Tournament



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Yes, I know those of us who attended are still reveling in Saturday's great event, but it is time to begin initial preparations for next year's event.

The tournament will be held of the Saturday of Labor Day weekend, with Sunday as an alternate day in case of inclement weather.

If you are planning at camping at the Insta-Launch Campground, get your reservations in NOW and mention that you are from the Michigan-Sportsman.com group and would like to be clustered together with the other members, if at all possible.

For those of you who have never attended this outing, or any other outing, come along and join the fun and adventures.

Pay attention to the Outing Forum during the course of the year for periodic announcements and updates concerning this adventure.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I sure hope you aren't gonna make us fish 8 hrs straight again! I am looking forward to next years outting. If I live that long, I'll be there. Before you ask, no I am not dying, just married to a Redhead with a temper, thats all.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Has anyone made reservations yet? I plan on calling Insta Launch next week for mine, due you guys want me to talk to them about tring to put us altogether and if so what part of the camp grounds. IMO I think we should stay upwind of the fish cleaning station


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

HF,
I know some guys have already made reservations for next year's event. You might want to ask if you could be put together or at least nearby. I live up here so I will stay at home.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I think it would be great to get the lots along the river, upstream from the channel into the park. It seemed alot more private, and there was some shore fishing opportunities there in case the lake got too rough. Its seemed alot more"speedo friendly" too!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Spanky,
You and Don will have restrictions for next year's tourney. Don's will be barbless hooks on his boat and yours will be speedolessness!!!!!!!


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't know squat about this getogether or any of you folks, but I think I would like to get to know you. I don't know anything about fishing here in Michigan; I'm using different sites to get information. I fish bad on the South Branch of the A Sable, a few fish ask but they don't come in.

I need help fishing here in Michigan. I want to catch the big fish, but I also want to catch the tasty fish that will fit the grill or the frying pan.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Labrat,
Keep visiting this site and taking part in the discussions. Check out the Outings Forum on a regular basis and go to an outing in your area.

Next year, join us in Manistee on Labor Day weekend and you'll have a fine time.


----------

